# How many clementies are too many clementines?



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

Right now the 5 lb boxes of clementines are on sale. My DD loves them but we only buy them this time of year otherwise they are too expensive.
She just eats and eats them.
so far she has not been sick and has finished off 1 box in 2 days and is starting on the 2nd box.
I feel like I should stop her but I also know she loves them.
Is there a clementine cap? or will we just learn her cap when if she gets sick.


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

All that acid might give her the runs but it sounds like she's fine. Hopefully that won't sneak up on her and hit her all of a sudden. I can't think of any other reason not to enjoy them.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Once, after eating several oranges (as a kid), I got carsick (projectile style) w/o warning all over my parents van while we were driving down the freeway. I got in sooo much trouble.







Fermented OJ vomit odor is difficult to remove!


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
Once, after eating several oranges (as a kid), I got carsick (projectile style) w/o warning all over my parents van while we were driving down the freeway. I got in sooo much trouble.







Fermented OJ vomit odor is difficult to remove!

You rock!

We love the clementines, but they do last really well in the fridge. I wouldn't give my kids that many, they're little, and they're negatively affected by just one a day over the course of a week.

Liz


----------



## Princess ConsuelaB (Apr 11, 2008)

She's eating them throughout the day right, not all at once? I say she'll learn her cap if she gets sick.

My girls love clementines and will finish off one of those boxes in a day or two and dh and I are lucky if we get any, but we do pace them to last at least a full 2-3 days...but only because they are expensive! So far no adverse effects and they are good at judging that "oOoh, that's too many clementines, think I'll have a cheesestick instead" feeling.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so glad my son isn't the only one with a fruit obsession...


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

oh, clementines! They have been on sale here the last two weeks so my kids have consumed a lot of them. They definitely make the 2 yo poop extra if he's had too many. SPeaking of, I just changed him and apparently they don't always digest all the way (TMI - sorry!







)


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

DS1 eats them like candy. He would just eat all fruit, all day if I let him. Needless to say, he has never had an issue with constipation.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

last year we had to put a cap on 1 or 2 clemetines a day because more than that made ds' butt bleed







too acidic, but he loves them!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm soo excited that they're back in season. I got hooked on them 4 years ago in Spain. I swear I about lived on the things for a few months while they were in season. I'd eat a kilo in a day or two, easy


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

We cap at 3 a day per kid and only if they've eaten enough other stuff to offset them. My DD in particular gets diarrhea very quickly from fruit.


----------

